# That was quick



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

I want to start by thanking everyone again that I met and talked to at the WWETT show. I got my Spartan jetter last week and put it to use twice already. I told everyone the max I could ever see was 8 inch and that would probably be a rarity. Well, I just got back from a new client that has some serious drain issues we'll be taking care of starting next week. Of course the main that has issues is 8 inch and 10 inch......

Now all I can remember is TJ saying, get a bigger jetter than you think you need.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

what spartan did you get, soldier or warrior ?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

marc76075 said:


> I want to start by thanking everyone again that I met and talked to at the WWETT show. I got my Spartan jetter last week and put it to use twice already. I told everyone the max I could ever see was 8 inch and that would probably be a rarity. Well, I just got back from a new client that has some serious drain issues we'll be taking care of starting next week. Of course the main that has issues is 8 inch and 10 inch......
> 
> Now all I can remember is TJ saying, get a bigger jetter than you think you need.




It's funny how that works. I jinxed you but in a good way.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

justme said:


> what spartan did you get, soldier or warrior ?


I got the 740 trailer.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I need to prepare a trip down your area and this time will be me the one is looking. Well done bro


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Gargalaxy said:


> I need to prepare a trip down your area and this time will be me the one is looking. Well done bro


You can do all the county jobbing you like.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Perfect example of why going to the WWETT show was so important. Many of our conversations was around the dinner table and everyone could bounce ideas off one another. Sometimes it was the simplest comments that stuck in your head and made you rethink your way of thinking.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

BTW...that 740 jetter is a great size. With the right nozzles, that'll do a whole lot.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I've got the spartan soldier and have absolutely no problems doing 8" and 10" with the right heads . The 740 has a little better specs on pressure than the soldier , like gear said with the right heads you shouldn't have any problems. The only problem I could see you having is keeping the tank filled working on the bigger lines.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Spartan threw in there nozzle kit for me with a warthog, penetrating nozzle, rocket nozzle, and standard open and closed. I also purchased a 3/8 root rat. Any other suggestions on nozzles? 
I definitely am going to do my best to go to the WWETT show next year. I think we'll get more out of it after our jetter purchase. And to anyone on the fence about going, the conversation alone is worth it. You get to meet awesome people and get insight on the trade you won't find anywhere else.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm also looking forward to asking Ben, " what did I buy last year?".......


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

marc76075 said:


> Spartan threw in there nozzle kit for me with a warthog, penetrating nozzle, rocket nozzle, and standard open and closed. I also purchased a 3/8 root rat. Any other suggestions on nozzles?
> I definitely am going to do my best to go to the WWETT show next year. I think we'll get more out of it after our jetter purchase. And to anyone on the fence about going, the conversation alone is worth it. You get to meet awesome people and get insight on the trade you won't find anywhere else.




Already booked my hotel.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

marc76075 said:


> Spartan threw in there nozzle kit for me with a warthog, penetrating nozzle, rocket nozzle, and standard open and closed. I also purchased a 3/8 root rat. *Any other suggestions on nozzles? *
> I definitely am going to do my best to go to the WWETT show next year. I think we'll get more out of it after our jetter purchase. And to anyone on the fence about going, the conversation alone is worth it. You get to meet awesome people and get insight on the trade you won't find anywhere else.


A pusher nozzle....like 3 forward, 6 rear.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

marc76075 said:


> I'm also looking forward to asking Ben, " what did I buy last year?".......


Couldn't go with the Hot Jet, huh? She tried hard to sell you on it. Glad you got the trailer jetter. I am looking forward to seeing you and everyone else next year.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Couldn't go with the Hot Jet, huh? She tried hard to sell you on it. Glad you got the trailer jetter. I am looking forward to seeing you and everyone else next year.


I can't fault her for trying to sell. They can try to sell to me next year too if they keep the drinks flowing to the table.

I can honestly say I'm happy with Spartan, and I feel justified with my decision. When I got my jetter, it wouldn't start. I called and they diagnosed it to be a faulty unloader on the phone. This was Monday afternoon. The next day, Tuesday, by noon they had flown down an engineer with parts and got the machine working. I think that's some pretty good service.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

marc76075 said:


> I can't fault her for trying to sell. They can try to sell to me next year too if they keep the drinks flowing to the table. I can honestly say I'm happy with Spartan, and I feel justified with my decision. When I got my jetter, it wouldn't start. I called and they diagnosed it to be a faulty unloader on the phone. This was Monday afternoon. The next day, Tuesday, by noon they had flown down an engineer with parts and got the machine working. I think that's some pretty good service.


I'm glad to hear your happy with them. I live about 45 minutes for there so if I did get a Jetter I know I could go down the street for repair.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Couldn't go with the Hot Jet, huh? She tried hard to sell you on it. Glad you got the trailer jetter. I am looking forward to seeing you and everyone else next year.


Ok so we need to decide now....who's going to "buy" a jetter next year so all the drinks are on the manufacturers?


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

marc76075 said:


> . When I got my jetter, it wouldn't start. I called and they diagnosed it to be a faulty unloader on the phone. This was Monday afternoon. The next day, Tuesday, by noon they had flown down an engineer with parts and got the machine working. .


 How many times do we have to hear about a new jetter giving troubles? Im glad they sell the pieces of garbage for so much they can afford to send engineers with parts to fix things.

I just wish they made something that wasn't broke to begin with. 

I'm gonna poor a shot of whiskey.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

saysflushable said:


> How many times do we have to hear about a new jetter giving troubles? Im glad they sell the pieces of garbage for so much they can afford to send engineers with parts to fix things.
> 
> I just wish they made something that wasn't broke to begin with.
> 
> I'm gonna poor a shot of whiskey.


You have never gotten a defective part? Yes the jetter cost a lot of money, and part of that was the service and support of the company that made it. Should it have been caught during testing, yes it should have. I was happy the way it was resolved. **** happens to everyone and every company. The way you handle problems is what makes the difference to your customers.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

saysflushable said:


> How many times do we have to hear about a new jetter giving troubles? Im glad they sell the pieces of garbage for so much they can afford to send engineers with parts to fix things.
> 
> I just wish they made something that wasn't broke to begin with.
> 
> I'm gonna poor a shot of whiskey.


My new Mongoose had a pinched seal in the diesel engine area that showed up within the 1st month of ownership. It was picked up, repaired and returned the next day. 2.5 years later not single hiccup other than maybe my bank account trying to swallow the $150,000+ in revenue.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

My USJ 4018 has had zero problems. It jetts out every drain I put it in. It laughs at cart jetters!😂

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> My USJ 4018 has had zero problems. It jetts out every drain I put it in. It laughs at cart jetters!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




My US Jetter used to laugh at me 

Thankfully no issues lately


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> My US Jetter used to laugh at me
> 
> Thankfully no issues lately


I don't have the remote 😢.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> I don't have the remote .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




It finally works. Only took a year and a half but I'm happy I have it. I'd do it again.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Look back and see all the guys that bought jetters with troubles. Only plumbers and drain cleaners would pay so much for something with trouble from the start and still brag about the greatness of the equipment. 

Oh ya I won't be without a jetter but ours works like crap. Sure it makes us money. Still seems like I bought a lemon.

Mr. Home owner , your sewer works most of the time it only backs up a couple times a year because I installed it improperly and I'm coming out for free to clear it. 
Now how about giving me the names of friends and family so I can install a sewer for them. After all your sewer works most of the time


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I gotta pay mine off then get the remote. I've got 8 hours on mine. Should have it paid off on hour 21

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

saysflushable said:


> Look back and see all the guys that bought jetters with troubles. Only plumbers and drain cleaners would pay so much for something with trouble from the start and still brag about the greatness of the equipment.
> 
> Oh ya I won't be without a jetter but ours works like crap. Sure it makes us money. Still seems like I bought a lemon.
> 
> ...




All my trouble was well worth it. Paid for itself almost more than 4 times over in less than 2 years. That machine will make a million dollars before its done. I'd say that's a pretty good return on a 50k investment.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> All my trouble was well worth it. Paid for itself almost more than 4 times over in less than 2 years. That machine will make a million dollars before its done. I'd say that's a pretty good return on a 50k investment.[/Q.
> 
> I guess I'm not being clear or I'm missing something but if I spend over 10 grand on something less complicated than a rider lawn mower and it takes a lot of my time and agrivation to make it work, Im just not happy about it. Maybe I'm spoiled, but when I spend decent money I expect a certain amount of quality.
> 
> ...


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Now I will stop whining like a half a sissy.............and pour another shot of whiskey to help ease the pain


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I agree with the business model being flawed and I believe that the Jetter manufacturers have a tremendous profit margin. But so do I. However, I digress. If I was able to fabricate a steel frame and had the ability to draw a design, I'd make one myself. Unfortunately I do not possess the necessary skills to build a kick ass, professional jetter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

So my Mongoose had a single gasket issue early on. Big deal. Actually I'm sure they drop the engine in place out of a crate from Caterpillar so potentially no manufacturer issues from Mongoose. 

Like Drain Pro says, a million dollars in revenue later I'll sell it used and buy another. Best 50K investment ever.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I know saysflushable well and talk to him all the time. Dont take his post negatively against us jetter owners. What he is trying to say is.... we spend our hard earned money on expensive tools and that the manufacturers should do a better job realizing that. Things break, dont work, or wear out. But sometimes they throw mud at the wall on new concepts and hope it sticks with our money!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

bulldozer said:


> I know saysflushable well and talk to him all the time. Dont take his post negatively against us jetter owners. What he is trying to say is.... we spend our hard earned money on expensive tools and that the manufacturers should do a better job realizing that. Things break, dont work, or wear out. But sometimes they throw mud at the wall on new concepts and hope it sticks with our money!




I actually appreciate his point and mostly agree with him.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Whats this phacme you speak of?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

justme said:


> Whats this phacme you speak of?


Super awesome forum who's history doesn't need to be brought out lol. Most lurkers who look at that site think there's nothing there....that's because we have almost the entire site private. Because it's private, we can be a lot more open and help each other out more. We've done 2 get-together so far, with members flying in as far as Australia. Also because it is a small fellowship there, no moderation is really needed....say what you want with no fear of your words being altered.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

justme said:


> Whats this phacme you speak of?


Never heard of it.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Super awesome forum who's history doesn't need to be brought out lol. Most lurkers who look at that site think there's nothing there....that's because we have almost the entire site private. Because it's private, we can be a lot more open and help each other out more. We've done 2 get-together so far, with members flying in as far as Australia. Also because it is a small fellowship there, no moderation is really needed....say what you want with no fear of your words being altered.


I found it. That good of a forum?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> I found it. That good of a forum?


eh....It's what you make of it. I'm probably embellishing quite a bit. Or am I?


----------

